# Flake pipe recommendations?



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone found an exceptional pipe for flakes in the $50 range? 

Being a noob I'm just discovering flakes. I've become quite fond of Mac B's navy flake and Stokkebye Luxury bullseye flake. I tend to partially rub them out and it works pretty good for me.

Also, any other flakes I really need to check out?


----------



## RowdyBriarPiper (Dec 30, 2008)

Poker shape pipes are generally considered an ideal shape for smoking flakes in. I'm sure you can find one on ebay in the $50 range.

As far as flake recommendations, Full Virginia Flake from Samuel Gawith is my favorite tobacco, period.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I found that pipes with deeper, possibly narrower chamber smoke flakes better. I've tried flakes in some of my shallower bowls like an apple or a prince and they don't work out as well.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Most people like to smoke flakes in tall and narrow bowls, but there's no guarantee that any pipe will smoke virginias well... you'll never now for sure untill you start puffing on it.

Some weeks ago I bought a Hardcastle by $32 (from IwanRies.com) and, although the pipe screams machine made (specially the rim), it is perfectly drilled and smokes virginias exceptionally well, even without a proper cake.


About other top flakes, these come to mind:
Full Virginia Flake (Va)
Best Brown Flake (Va)
St. James Flake (Vaper)
Marlin Flake (Va)
Solani Silver Flake (Va)
Solani Aged Burley Flake (Burley)
1792 Flake (Va cased w/ tonquin)
University Flake (Va/Burley with light berry flavour)
and many more...

go to tobaccoreviews.com and read about them


----------



## Pypkius (Apr 28, 2009)

I noticed flakes love my Peterson system more than any other pipe
Rubbed out tobaccos do fine in bigger and wider bowls though


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Remember - flakes tend to be "long". When folded over they are still pretty long. Flakes burn slower (than loose/rubbed versions). Flakes are harder to get lit by the nature of their construction (narrow burn surface facing the flame). Therefore - a deeper bowl will make it easier to stuff said longer flake therein. Furthermore - a deep AND wide bowl would not only create an infinitely long smoke (since more flakes would need to be stuffed in); but the increased surface area would make it harder to light up evenly. Thusly - a deep and narrow bowl generally fits the bill.

Unless, the pipe personality is different. In which reality is unpredictable. Flakes may burn well in squat bulldogs, or loose cut would smolder cooly in deep pokers. Anything is possible. Try all combinations! Class dismissed!


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Looks like I have quite flakes I need to try out too!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Requiem said:


> About other top flakes, these come to mind:
> Full Virginia Flake (Va)
> Best Brown Flake (Va)
> St. James Flake (Vaper)
> ...


Some excellent suggestions.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

The King of Flakes! *1792 Flake*. 
Get a tonquin whoopin.

The Power of Flakes! *Gawith&Hoggarth Dark Flake Unscented*. 
The original Malawi Wowee.

The Grace of Flakes! * Dunhill Light Flake*.
Elegance defined.

The Coin of the Realm! *Escudo Navy Deluxe*.
Perfection perique'ified.

The Double-Take Flake! *Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake*.
A flake and a half in every flake.

I am enthusiastic about flake tobacco, especially two that you mentioned (MacB NF and S LBF). I favor a slightly taller, slightly narrower bowl (like 2'' tall and under 3/4"ID but agree any pipe may be a great flake pipe. I enjoy flakes in whopper bowls, little bowls, tall ones and squat ones. Bent. Straight. Billiard. Bulldog. Smooth. Rusticated. Cob. Whatever. Mostly I'd lean to a pipe that was no less than the height of a Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake (folded in half) and at least the diameter of two SG FVFs folded in half, mooshed down a little bit and gently screwed 1/2 turn clockwise. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Lately, this has been my flake smoking wonder pipe. Savinelli Linea 76, kind of tough to come by recently, but the shape is perfect for stuffing flakes and it smoke REALLY well. In fact my Savs are some of the BEST smoking pipes in the rack.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Lately, this has been my flake smoking wonder pipe. Savinelli Linea 76, kind of tough to come by recently, but the shape is perfect for stuffing flakes and it smoke REALLY well. In fact my Savs are some of the BEST smoking pipes in the rack.


I'll second that, my 3 sav's are among the best I own and 2 are dedicated flake pipes. The first is a Bing's Favorite that I use for Erinmore Flake, Firedance Flake and the occasional bowl of Grousemoor. The second is a Black and White Favorite almost churchwarden in length and does a spectacular job with Va Flakes. My 3rd is an IRC Sav bent billiard that I use exclusively for C&D Good Morning.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Earley said:


> Anyone found an exceptional pipe for flakes in the $50 range?
> 
> Being a noob I'm just discovering flakes. I've become quite fond of Mac B's navy flake and Stokkebye Luxury bullseye flake. I tend to partially rub them out and it works pretty good for me.
> 
> Also, any other flakes I really need to check out?


aS FAR AS PIPES IN THE $50 RANGE. Have you noticed the Stanwell's Jeff has just got in at Schwabs. Great price at $54 and change. Also check out Fayette cigar, Dale carries a better selection of tin's.(but not much better).


----------



## Eirik (May 7, 2010)

I see I've got lot to look forward to! 

Dubinthedam got a video on Youtube about flakes and filling. I rub mine to the extreme. It seams easyer to smoke it that way. I have just tried the folding techneque a couple of times, not with the best luck I might add. Is there any pros or cons, or is it just personal refrences?

I smoke a lot of Capstan, but I understand thats a european thing. 

Thanks for all the good recomandations!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Eirik said:


> I see I've got lot to look forward to!
> 
> Dubinthedam got a video on Youtube about flakes and filling. I rub mine to the extreme. It seams easyer to smoke it that way. I have just tried the folding techneque a couple of times, not with the best luck I might add. Is there any pros or cons, or is it just personal refrences?
> 
> ...


Folded flakes "generally" burn slower, cooler, and exhibit better taste due the above two items. Outdoor smoking on windy days, for example, are much easier with a folded flake - it will not go out, will not overheat, and burning embers will not get sucked out by the wind.

Some blends I always fold-n-stuff, others I always rub out, its a matter of personal choice (and mood).


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> aS FAR AS PIPES IN THE $50 RANGE. Have you noticed the Stanwell's Jeff has just got in at Schwabs. Great price at $54 and change. Also check out Fayette cigar, Dale carries a better selection of tin's.(but not much better).


No I haven't. I know they were supposed to be going to a show and picking up some new stuff. I'll have to check em out. I picked up a Jobey a couple months back, but it's been dedicated to english's.

Actually Fayette cigar has a decent selection of tins. At least they have Escudo!


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I like my Savinelli 602s for FVF and Escudo, which account for the bulk of my smoking. If you don't mind a bent pipe, the Duca Carlo is about $50. Mine smokes great.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Earley said:


> No I haven't. I know they were supposed to be going to a show and picking up some new stuff. I'll have to check em out. I picked up a Jobey a couple months back, but it's been dedicated to english's.
> 
> Actually Fayette cigar has a decent selection of tins. At least they have Escudo!


Some Lexington Puffers! Since Fayette Cigar has come up I'll just ask here, do they have free parking anywhere? I have passed by many times but never had time to stop.

Sorry for the thread jack.


----------

